# Good Karma?



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Things are still going really smoothly! I made the Dean's List last semester for college and I am right on track to graduate this fall. My job will pay me through August 31st, but I stop working at the end of May. This will allow me to do my Field Placement this summer to finish my degree plan. The ABA center my oldest son attends will be picking him up from school and taking him to the center for his therapy one day a week so he can continue. ( I didn't have a way to get him there while working.) The ex and I are doing well with communicating schedules and needs, and he has even offered to take them to Kung Fu one night a week so I can attend all my classes. I must have had some good karma somewhere along the road lol. 

I hope everyone is having things fall together in their lives after divorce, and even if it feels like it isn't don't lose faith. I felt like it would never all add up and I would be struggling, but with friends, family and a little bit of luck things are great!


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't know your back story, but I'm glad to hear that you're doing well. TAMers like you who post their post-divorce successes are inspiring to newbies that are struggling to see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

It is good to hear about success. 
We need more of this.
:smthumbup:


----------



## Cinema79 (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Never overstate the destination....it's simply a culmination of the journeys.

LOL Took me 34 years, a fifth of JD, and Tybee Island to figure that out.


----------

